# When does your 2008 foaling season begin?



## Lisa Strass (Dec 4, 2007)

I turned in my stallion reports and figured out all my due dates recently. Our first foals are due in February, so I've got about another month of sleeping through the night




Now that we're in Oklahoma, I'll be pushing my dates back a bit next year!

So when are you expecting your first babies for 2008?


----------



## Leeana (Dec 4, 2007)

No shetlands foals ariving next year, however i will be in the market for a classic colt next season to add to my show string for a few seasons to cross to Kitty in a couple years and eventually become my classic herdsire so im excited to see what hits the ground next year from a few forum members



.

My first and only, unless i purchase any mares in foal between now and then), will be here in April if she took the first time around ..June at the latest.

I cant believe its mare stare time already and in just 2 months its time to start show conditioning agian and have horses back in the barn



.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 4, 2007)

Our first mini is due March last mini due Aug


----------



## ownedbyapony (Dec 4, 2007)

Well,

I guess I am taking the easy way out this year. My first mare is due in February and will foal out at Lori Davis' house and then be re-bred to Colonel Sunday. My second mare will foal out at Belinda's and then be re-bred to Bright Day and my third and final mare will foal in September. So I guess I am taking it easy this year. Dad will have about 10 Hackney foals so I am not totally off the hook, but it should be a restful spring for me !!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2007)

I think my first will actually be a race between one of my perlino mares down at Erica's. She, Double, is in foal to Big City and I think due around the 1st of April. I have two at my house, Hope & Lou, who if they caught will also be due around April 1st. Then two others for later that month (Khaki & Goldie). Excited but nervous, too.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 4, 2007)

All 4 of mine are due within a 2 1/2 week spread From march 31 to April 17. But we all know how that goes dont we.





I am hoping to get them all out of the way before my first show which is April 20. I have a midwife lined up just in case though.

4 is a lot for me, I usually am a 1 or 2 foal a year breeder. This year was an exception since I had Jesse James here so we bred 3 to him.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 4, 2007)

I got a later start than I wanted to this year (mares!!!



) but I'm excited about the possibilities!! First foal is due in April out of Country Star Rosie Flores



by Leah Johnson's Rock E son, Squire



. Should be a really nice baby!!! Then Happy Hooligan OK is expecting his first foal out of Kimble Sweet Sue in May.

Keeping fingers crossed for fillies with color again in '08!

Rosie will then be bred to Reflected Image (Rob Crater's stallion) for a sweepstakes baby and Sue is being considered for a cross with Texaco!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi All: Our first foal isn't due until around the 23rd of May and the last one due, I think June 13th. Only 5 this year and since one of them will be 26 have my fingers crossed old Star produces. I've heard tales of mares foaling into their 30's but I dunno.... Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Our first faol is due the end of Febuary early March. D&S Grace Kelly bred to Filipowicz Thats All Foulks HOF. Grace is a maiden mare so could be anytime.One we sold that I beleive is in foal and the other two not sure of. Might be a easy foaling season this year.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 4, 2007)

my first is due march 30th but she usually foals a week early. I have mares due in march, april, may and possibly june ughhhh. Had a couple mares that took longer to settle then anticipated. probably wreck havoc with my show season since I wont leave if I have a mare close


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy buckets you must all have heated barns or in the south! I only have two bred this spring - Both due within a week of each other. First week of May. And if it was like '07 it will still be chilly up here in the north country.

Amber - how many are on your show string this year?


----------



## Lewella (Dec 4, 2007)

Most of my mares are due between April 11 and May 18. My first is due April 8th and the last mare is due July 22 (but that mare foaled at 308 days this year and that date is based on a 340 day gestation....)

Hey Shirlee - Royal Flame Suspense had a foal this year at age 27! (She's a paternal half sister to Royal Red Viking and was born the same year).


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 4, 2007)

Well we only have one precious one coming, she will be due in Feb. Keeping our fingers crossed for a happy, healthy delivery.


----------



## skanzler (Dec 5, 2007)

We have 5 due this year and am taking the easy way out. I have a breed and foaling manager. So mine will go to the her beginning in March. They are due March, April, May. Then we should be done. Establo Parada is bred to BHR Geshan, Establo Azalia is bred to ERL Rebels Just Cause, Sundance LB Silk Stockings bred to Sundance LB Extreme Dream of THR, Southwinds Forever Yours is bred to Establo Picasso, 7 Lakes Bay Breeze is bred to Oakbay Salsamio. I am soooo excited. Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## Karen S (Dec 5, 2007)

Well we will have four new bundles of joy coming in 2008. We have two maiden mares delivering this year...one due on February 14th, the other due on March 24th. My other two mares are old pros and both of them are due around the middle of April. We are excited about the two maiden mares to see what they will produce. They both will have Foundation seal babies.

Karen


----------



## Sharron (Dec 5, 2007)

We are expecting our first Pour the Wine foals in 2008, we bred him to our best Modern/Modern Pleasure mares...can hardly wait to see his babies...3 from Hidden Image FMF, hoping for a filly from McCall's Roxie Cody, as she has given us 3 colts in a row, time for a girl, and if it she half as good as the 3 Reserve Champion Congress winners, we will have hit the jack pot!. Butterbean our triple registered boy (ASPC/AMHR/AMHA) is also expecting several children 2 ASPC foals, one AMHA/AMHR registered baby, and 3 AMHR only foals...wondering if he will produce another pure white this year...Our mares start with 2 Butterbean foals in February, then Image and Wine foals in March, and the rest in April by Butterbean.

Our mares foal out in the pasture unless it is cold and rainey, or the temps are below freezing, the way nature intended. Even those born in February! We have had the most trouble with birthing problems, and lost foals by keeping our mares in the barn 24/7.

We have a new "boy" to use in 2008, his name is Ken-Mar's Joker. and is double Dun-Haven's Grand Performance. He should compliment our mare band and cross well on our Modern/modern Pleasure Image mares...and our Pour the Wine fillies when old enough.

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, and Happy New year...and a safe foaling season.

Sharron


----------



## Margaret (Dec 5, 2007)

One due in Mid January..

Well, last year she foaled two weeks early, so its kinda hard to tell for sure...

Better watch her starting January..


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the replies! I can hardly wait to start websurfing your sites in the Spring


----------

